# snow, snow, snow



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Snowing like mad here high up in Teesdale.


Managed to get home frm work so it can pour down all weekend now, I fancy making a snow woman this time, more fun.


Paul.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh dear. Flying to Krakow in the morning and it's forecast 21º on Sunday:grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nothing down hear in Lower (Tropical) Teesdale yet Paul  . Bit nippy though. I was working up in Middleton Teesdale this afternoon. Weather was grim and freezing.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

coppo said:


> Snowing like mad here high up in Teesdale.
> 
> Managed to get home frm work so it can pour down all weekend now, I fancy making a snow woman this time, more fun.
> 
> Paul.


Where's the carrot going?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

barryd said:


> Nothing down hear in Lower (Tropical) Teesdale yet Paul  . Bit nippy though. I was working up in Middleton Teesdale this afternoon. Weather was grim and freezing.


Bloody softies down there you lot Barry.

You need to toughen up.

So says us up here sat with the heating on full blast:grin2:, just been out with the dogs and we are all covered. The lambs on the moor don't know what's hit em, sat watching them, Caroline wants to bring some inside, silly bugger. If it carries on we will be having lamb sunday dinner.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

tubbytuba said:


> Where's the carrot going?


Excuse me, this is a family forum, don't be disgusting.

Ps, I'll send you a PM with the details.:wink2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, shorts and T shirt weather here, 21C+ during the clear sunny afternoon, but yet another thunderstorm raging this evening - the fifth in five evenings......

Haven't seen snow here for 25 months now, only had two frosts this year so far.

Dave


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Sorry to hear that, shorts and T shirt weather here, 21C+ during the clear sunny afternoon, but yet another thunderstorm raging this evening - the fifth in five evenings......
> 
> Haven't seen snow here for 25 months now, only had two frosts this year so far.
> 
> Dave


Wow 21C, I,ve just been out in the garden with the dogs before bed and it feels like -21C

Its hot water bottle and bed socks tonight:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We got snowed on last Sunday morning up in the Dales, but I do recall having snow in May at least once.

Seems I was right, 1979 was a good year for snow in May.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We got snowed on last Sunday morning up in the Dales, but I do recall having snow in May at least once.
> 
> Seems I was right, 1979 was a good year for snow in May.


Here in the Forest it's dark, wet and depressing and we wish we were back in Spain. 
Mind you since we arrived back in the UK last month we have sold the van bought a caravan (pick it up next Friday) and bought a new (to us) car so when the tow bar is fitted next Tuesday we could head for some sun. :grin2:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

It's snowing here now but it makes a change from the grey.:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

greygit said:


> Here in the Forest it's dark, wet and depressing and we wish we were back in Spain.
> Mind you since we arrived back in the UK last month we have sold the van bought a caravan (pick it up next Friday) and bought a new (to us) car so when the tow bar is fitted next Tuesday we could head for some sun. :grin2:


I nearly had a funny turn yesterday, I went to our local caravan dealer, as they are also the best place I know of for parts, and I needed a bulkhead regulator, and they were moving a few caravans about, one was about £9k, so I had a quick look inside and it has to be said that compared to a MoHo, you do get a lot of bang for yer quid in them, quite why used Mohos are so expensive is quite beyond me, if you split base vehicle from the habitation stuff, you have a rapidly depreciating vehicle even with low miles, say 100k on a 2002 2.8jtd worth what £2-3k, take a caravan of the same age about £2-6k so £4-9k individually bang them together and the price heads for the moon.

So I got me reg and jumped in the van before it all turned ugly.

For what it's worth I quite like caravans, but having towed a trailer for a living, I couldn't do it for leisure, Mohos fine tuggin not fine for us.


----------



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

Canny bit of snow here in Whitlry Bay this morning


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I nearly had a funny turn yesterday, I went to our local caravan dealer, as they are also the best place I know of for parts, and I needed a bulkhead regulator, and they were moving a few caravans about, one was about £9k, so I had a quick look inside and it has to be said that compared to a MoHo, you do get a lot of bang for yer quid in them, quite why used Mohos are so expensive is quite beyond me, if you split base vehicle from the habitation stuff, you have a rapidly depreciating vehicle even with low miles, say 100k on a 2002 2.8jtd worth what £2-3k, take a caravan of the same age about £2-6k so £4-9k individually bang them together and the price heads for the moon.
> 
> So I got me reg and jumped in the van before it all turned ugly.
> 
> For what it's worth I quite like caravans, but having towed a trailer for a living, I couldn't do it for leisure, Mohos fine tuggin not fine for us.


It's not just the room and price the van we are getting has an alarm/tracker/solar panel /Aldi central heating / microwave oven all as standard but there's also extras. We have as well a nice tow vehicle so no more rip off car hires for us. Mind you we know tugging will not be as easy as driving the motorhome but we thought it was time for a change in our exploring. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

greygit said:


> It's not just the room and price the van we are getting has an alarm/tracker/solar panel /Aldi central heating / microwave oven all as standard but there's also extras. We have as well a nice tow vehicle so no more rip off car hires for us. Mind you we know tugging will not be as easy as driving the motorhome but we thought it was time for a change in our exploring. :grin2:


We prefer to have a small car too so we'd need a bigger one for towing and if we have to pay tax and insurance for an extra video then it may as well be for a Moho.

It's a choice thing, and we think it's just a better option for wild camping.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

One minute the sun is shinning then we get a short heavy shower, no snow down here.

cabb


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A bit of snow here too 

It didn't stick 

Aldra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Blizzard conditions on the dual carriageway between Gloucester and Cirencester today. Mrs GMJ drove it and reported it was down to 1 lane.

Sunny day if Cirencester if not a bit Pearl Harbour!



Graham :smile2:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

No snow here in Florida &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

20C in S. Poland


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

vicdicdoc said:


> No snow here in Florida ��


Is there an "unlike" button" ?>

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Is there an "unlike" button" ?>
> 
> Graham :smile2:


He be a Trans World Airlines Technician he be :roll: :roll: > >

Work it out


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> Is there an "unlike" button" ?>
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Yes, but you have to 'like' before it shows - so probably defeats your purpose:laugh:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We need a stand alone one for just these occasions :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

The weather here has been fantastic today. I had a stunning bike ride from Reeth taking in Tan hill Inn and some other ace climbs. The scenery was stunning for the whole 63 miles. I love Yorkshire on days like this 


Steve.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

To be fair it was lovely hear too :smile2:

We had a nice drive out this pm (roof down in the car) and I did a couple of hours in the garden. At one stage my polo shirt came off too as it was so warm :surprise:

A couple of hours cooking; a few beers reading the paper....bliss :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------

